# Only hours away!!!!



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Well fellow NC bowhunters, the season is only hours away. I wish everyone good luck tomorrow!!! Stick one for me. 

I have my stands hung and baited but I just can't go when it is going to be 90+ degrees tomorrow. I think I will wait for a little cooler weather. I am generally chomping at the bits but not as much this year. I guess the older I get the more patience that I have. Who knows.
I think it is supposed to cool off next week. I will stick one then.

Everyone, good luck, be careful, stick 2 for me!!

Darin


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Well fellow NC bowhunters, the season is only hours away. I wish everyone good luck tomorrow!!! Stick one for me.
> 
> I have my stands hung and baited but I just can't go when it is going to be 90+ degrees tomorrow. I think I will wait for a little cooler weather. I am generally chomping at the bits but not as much this year. I guess the older I get the more patience that I have. Who knows.
> I think it is supposed to cool off next week. I will stick one then.
> ...


Season starts here in Maryland on 15th but I will probably wait until cooler weather,I usually wait until first weekend in Oct. I know what you are saying I don't get as excited as I use when I was younger.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Idk if Ill go tomorrow EVENING or not. Hard to sneak in on em in the am when the only way in the property is through an ag field with apple trees around the edge ifn they been out whinin and dining all night


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Our antlerless only archery season opens on the 15th. I was going to go a time or two, but as hot as it is I think I'll stay home. However, if we get a cool day with light drizzle I might sneak out for an afternoon. Otherwise I'll wait until October. No sense getting all sweaty and stinking up my area before bucks are even legal.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

you guys go it good our archry season doesnt start untill the 6th of october


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey D-, give me a buzz when you decide to go. Wouldn't mind tag'n along for an outing... won't be hunting just to hang out and get a little more knowledge... Thx B-


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Results*

My wife's uncle and his son went on Saturday morning. Nothing!!

Saturday evening Kevin shoots a big cow horn in velvet. Alvin sees a big 8 point in full velvet. Kevin called him on the 2-way several times while the big deer is walking towards Alvin. Alvin would not answer it. The buck gets just out of bow range and hears the radio and went back the way he came. 

I am not sure if they are going this evening. I was planning on it but decided against it. It si 94degrees outside right now. It is gonna have to cool down some before I go.

I did go down to my lease Yesterday. I jumped up a few while scouting out a new stand location. Not sure what they were. When I get home I find deer ticks. They were all over me and my son. Never got into them that bad before on this land. Gotta break out the spray.

Darin


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

yep them radios will mess it up every time got to hunt not talk


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

My family and I use those 2 way radios, they can be a lifesaver......hypothetically if you get lost or need help finding a deer, realistically if you should (God forbid) fall or get hurt otherwise in the woods. We keep ours turned down as low as the go, with the ringer turned off, and we've taken the 'alert' buttons off. I've also been known to turn mine off if I hear a deer, or even if its particularly deery early AM/late PM.


----------

